# DIY Bonefish, etc. in Tulum



## KilgoreTrout (May 11, 2016)

Recently my 2 generous brothers gifted me a new TFO 8 weight that I paired with a BVK III reel I have had in the drawer since my birthday in September. I figured my honeymoon last week in Tulum, Mexico was a great opportunity test it out as we were staying on the beach. 

With not much research beforehand not wanting to focus on fishing during this trip, I showed up relatively unprepared. The first morning was almost like torture to me as I had promised not to focus on fishing but when we woke up the surf was as flat as a table. Wind out of the North at 3-5 mph. I calmed my outer emotions and walked to grab coffee along the beach at one of the outstanding restaurants along the water with my wife. As we walked further on down the beach exploring what the area had to offer, I noticed a local standing 30 feet into the surf and hooked up with a fish on his flyrod. About the time my wife walked into the resort to inquire about the massage packages he turned and yelled back to me on the beach "bonefish!". I had to know more. After a quick release of the bonefish he had on the line, the local came into shore to call it a day. We spoke for a minute in broken english and spanish and he let me know he had caught 8 bonefish right off of the beach that morning. Well, I know what I'll be doing tomorrow morning... 

After a great day of massages on the beach and lounging, I woke up before the sun the next day rested and ready to find some fish. The wind overnight had not played into my plan, however. Higher winds forced me to search further down the beach to where i found a cove about 250 yards wide protected by 2 large rock formations. Casting my beadhead chartreuse clouser blindly into the rising sun proved to be successful. Around 8 am I hooked and landed my first unguided bonefish on the fly. Those fish are quite the thrill. 3 large runs made it very exciting and after a quick photo and revival he was back in the water to be caught again. One more early trip to the surf resulted in another bonefish later in the week.

The highlight of the fishing came after a full day of touring. Both my wife and I were pretty tired but decided to get on our bikes we rented and try fishing for 30 minutes as the sun was going down. She posted up on a beach chair with her book in hand and I took the same clouser back out for action. Not 15 minutes later, halfway through stripping in my fly in got hammered. At first it felt like setting the hook against a piece of coral but then it ran. And ran. And ran. 75 ft into my backing I'm able to turn this fish and start gaining ground. To my delight my wife was able to watch closely from the shore and cheer along. After she played photographer we let the Jack I had just reeled in go back to fight another day. 

Overall the highlights of the trip included the beach, food, cenotes, and relaxation with a bit of fishing sprinkled in. For 4 hours total of DIY fishing it was a great time. 

Tight Lines


----------



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

Dude, i needed this. A couple friends and I are planning a trip down there. I didn't know bonefish liked being in the surf.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## KilgoreTrout (May 11, 2016)

Now you know! The beaches in front of Maya Tulum may be a good spot to look....


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Great Honeymoon fishing! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Nice report and photos. I was especially interested in seeing what appeared to be an outside reef where the waves were breaking. Looks like the area inside that was all shallow sand

Jacks like that on light fly rods in shallow water, are the bomb. I'd almost rather catch them, than the Mexican bonefish. At a certain time of the year ( I think late Spring but can't remember exactly when), some pretty big crevalle will cruise areas like that and can approach 30 lbs. I'd like to see our *Meadowlark* hook up with one of those, just to see how close they are to his beloved GTs of the same size. I can't help but think the comparison would be at least favorable. I know I got into them once, using 8 lb. spinning gear (here in Veracruz) on which I and my clients in the Keys, had landed several 30+ lb. permit with no problem. In fact, when that jack hit and ran, I thought I had snagged a big permit....."crevalle" never even entered my mind. 40 minutes and 2 miles down the beach later, I finally had him boatside. I was totally out matched with my outfit and truth be told, would rather not try that again. Unbelievable fish in the shallows!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice job! Jacks on a fly rod are fun.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work on the bonefish and jack. Now you are hooked, I'd bet. 

You have to go back and do it sight casting. Even more thrilling. The sun is your friend in that circumstance.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Permit Rat said:


> ...Jacks like that on light fly rods in shallow water, are the bomb. I'd almost rather catch them, than the Mexican bonefish. At a certain time of the year ( I think late Spring but can't remember exactly when), some pretty big crevalle will cruise areas like that and can approach 30 lbs. I'd like to see our *Meadowlark* hook up with one of those, just to see how close they are to his beloved GTs of the same size. I can't help but think the comparison would be at least favorable....


PR,

Seemed like in a former life when I was fishing off Galveston a whole bunch w/conventional gear, I couldn't help but catch jacks, big jacks. Actually tried to avoid them....but your point is well taken if the circumstance was relatively shallow water and with fly gear, it would be an entirely different ball game. The GT is broader and faster and more powerful at the same size I would assert, but yes the Jack in relatively shallow water would definitely account itself very very well on the fly.

I may give it a try this spring on the fly. They will come into the surf on those big spring morning bull tides and can be found sometimes in schools chasing mullet. That would be interesting.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Most excellent Kilgore Trout! Looks like your breaking this one in correctly! I will definitely take all my flyrods with me the next time I go there


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

congrats on hitchin' an old lady. i hope she makes good sammiches and knows how to clean.

you do know what w.i.f.e. stand for, right?

and flawless execution on the parrot...good job.



cesar medina said:


> Dude, i needed this. A couple friends and I are planning a trip down there. I didn't know bonefish liked being in the surf.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


i've seen them in the surf in anguilla.

sent from my lenovo-yoga-2 using a keyboard.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Rent a car and drive 1 hr (20km) south to Boca Pailla. If you have a look at Google Earth you can see the paths to walk in an fish the flats for Bones and Permit or fish the Boca (outlet to the sea) on an outgoing tide and hammer huge 35"+ Snook and Tarpon.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

in the same area I've sight casted at triggerfish feeding in the rock formations. Not what we think of as game fish but they pull like a mule and make some pretty long runs.
Tight lines!
1Fisher77316
PS..They loved white and pink color combinations


----------

